# 2011 chevy cruze bad oil leak



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Did they replace the gasket last time the VC was off to repair the stripped bolts?


----------



## Mandersom1984 (May 26, 2017)

No the valve cover is actually fairly new so there was no need to. He used a silicone sealant all around the edge of the cover as well


----------



## svenster (May 17, 2011)

When my EGR/Cam Cover/Intake was replaced they said I had an oil leak because the higher pressure caused my front crank seal to leak. They replaced it too and the leak was gone.


----------



## alexhatcher (Dec 22, 2016)

Is the intake check valve missing?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

CRS bolts into cast aluminum is the newest problem, 71 inch-pounds of torque on those camshaft cover bolts is about the maximum. If electrolysis occurs, the threads of the aluminum will come out with the bolts, sounds like somebody got carried away with excess torque.

One repair is to just replace the head. $$$$! Another is to go to the next largest size bolt, whether it be metric or English, latter call those SAE bolts now, even though they didn't have anything to do with units of measurement. Run into this quite frequently, brings back memories of working on 30's car. Knew how to make bolts back then, major problem was breaking the wrench instead of the bolt.

Those couple of bolts could be tapped to the next largest size, and to increase the clearance holes the same amount. Or you could fight to get a new head. 

Just another more recent change, goodbye gaskets, hello RTV. Very happy that all my drills and taps were made in the USA. If you tried this with this crap from China, would be helpless.


----------



## Mandersom1984 (May 26, 2017)

The stripped bolt holes were already repaired. My mechanic even used silicone sealant to further seal the valve cover. It only sprays out when the car is in motion. According to him it doesnt do it when at idle


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Mandersom1984 said:


> The stripped bolt holes were already repaired. My mechanic even used silicone sealant to further seal the valve cover. It only sprays out when the car is in motion. According to him it doesnt do it when at idle


Something is wrong, no cracks in either the head or cover? Was the old gasket cleaned off? Also different types of RTV, some good for coolant, others for gas and oil.

Sounds like a fire hazard.


----------



## coolcamino (May 30, 2017)

Our Cruze 1.4 turbo is at the shop now with the exact same issue that started on 5/25/17. Started after replacing the valve cover with the new redesigned one. Let me know what you ended up doing. My leak is in the same spot and looks exactly like your pictures. 135,000 miles.


----------



## Botieordie (Dec 21, 2017)

EXACT same issue here. VC replaced and spewing oil. What was your solution?


----------



## Jbone (Jan 8, 2018)

I’m dealing with the same issue. Have a 2013 1.4L. The PCV (I think?)valve went bad inside warranty and warranted the valve cover to be replaced. Ever since then I have dealt with a leaky cover. They’ve (GM dealer) replaced the gasket multiple times but have never mentioned anything about stripped bolts.

I had a free oil change to a local chain car repair shop. They noticed a small leak and wanted to replace the gasket again. They said there is a lifetime replacement for any work they do. So I took them up on it since I’ve been dealing with it for so long. They told me they found one stripped bolt and replaced it, having to use a helicoil. That fixed it briefly then leaked worse than before. Brought it back the next oil change and they ended up putting a tracer in the oil only to find it is the valve cover again.

They replaced 3 more stripped bolts on the same side, above the serpentine belt. Hopefully this fixes it. The car is never going back to the GM dealership who can’t fess up to their **** up. 

Hopefully you found an option besides replacing the head.


----------



## Deniance (Apr 19, 2019)

I e got the same engine but it’s in a Vauxhall, mine was leaking from the two silver circular items in your 2nd picture, the part number is GM 55592715


----------



## HectorC (Jan 14, 2019)

Deniance said:


> I e got the same engine but it’s in a Vauxhall, mine was leaking from the two silver circular items in your 2nd picture, the part number is GM 55592715


Those are the timing valve solenoids, they have a grommet seal that goes bad and they start to leak. I had one leaking on my '12 1.4l and just removed it and placed silicone around the grommet and it has held up pretty good, but mine was a minor leak, not like the ones pictured here...


----------



## Larry holland (Mar 30, 2020)

My 2013 Chevy Cruze is like this did you ever find a diagnosis for the problem


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Larry holland said:


> My 2013 Chevy Cruze is like this did you ever find a diagnosis for the problem


Welcome Aboard!

Usually in the front of the engine these two items will be the issue: 
How-To: Replace CPASV (Camshaft Position Actuator Solenoid Valve) Seals
How-To: Replace the Valve/Camshaft Cover (1.4L Turbo) 

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

